# The selfie thread



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok boys and gals, the subject is pretty self explanatory. Lets post selfies


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Alright, I'll play, because I had this one kicking around.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Coolness, beauty and the beauty!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

^ Where's yours?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

RocketDog said:


> ^ Where's yours?


Just shot it, woohoo I have my own selfie  Time to put on the selfie song. Cmon Rocket, you can do it too!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

gsdlover91 said:


> View attachment 252945


Where is the "like" button?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Straightened hair.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't have any with dogs, I don't think. Hmm..


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I don't have any with dogs, I don't think. Hmm..


Packen's isn't with a dog, neither is mine.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I will only post one with my dog(s) so people's eyes go where they should.... The dogs  Lol!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll play. None with the dogs, but here's one with the boys on a road trip through White Sands.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, Areli was trying to link me and Akivah waited for the pic, but the other pic was Areli smiling for the camera and Akivah all blurred, lol... Good enough hee hee

Everybody's pix are excellent!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

RocketDog said:


> View attachment 252953
> 
> 
> Straightened hair.


Greatness Rocket, can't wait for the curly hair one. Bet it looks super too.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Hineni7 said:


> Well, Areli was trying to link me and Akivah waited for the pic, but the other pic was Areli smiling for the camera and Akivah all blurred, lol... Good enough hee hee
> 
> Everybody's pix are excellent!


Cuteness overload!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

GatorDog said:


>


Super nice


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

osito23 said:


> I'll play. None with the dogs, but here's one with the boys on a road trip through White Sands.


ositi, that look like a hollywood postcard!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

This is my I've worked too much this week and the boys have to wrestle on my bed every night face. 

Best is it's been snowing all day today...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

From New Year's a while back. I realized I don't really take many pictures of myself...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Me! ME ME!!
On a bar crawl...
;-)


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I don't usually take selfies, but how about a non GSD one. It was always my favorite selfie.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

No way! Not after the Criminal Minds that was on this week.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

This is one from 2 yrs ago with Niko (RIP)


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Here I am!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll bite. 
The roaches are much more cooperative than Mia is when I want to take selfies.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, this tells you how I feel about having my photo taken (I'd rather have a sharp stick in the eye)...


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

scarfish said:


>



Why in Gods name is there a globe in your bathroom?????


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

ugavet2012 said:


> Why in Gods name is there a globe in your bathroom?????


LOL it could be worse.... 

Scarfish-- I think it is adorable that your pups are checking out how they look in the pic....


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Great shots everyone!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Packen said:


> Great shots everyone!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Adorable



KayDub said:


> I don't usually take selfies, but how about a non GSD one. It was always my favorite selfie.


----------



## moa8 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll play.

Me and Gotham (at 5 weeks old).


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

ugavet2012 said:


> Why in Gods name is there a globe in your bathroom?????


i look at it when i brush my teeth. better than staring at myself in the mirror


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL it could be worse....
> 
> Scarfish-- I think it is adorable that your pups are checking out how they look in the pic....


lol i was tricking them by having a couple pieces of chicken in my hand under the phone.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall and I are still working on mastering the art of the joint selfie.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I was sitting on the steps taking pictures of him in the yard one day and I guess he wanted to include me so he posed next to me.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What?...It was cold!!! LOL


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

GatorBytes said:


> What?...It was cold!!! LOL
> 
> View attachment 253577


Haha, almost looks like a muzzle!


----------



## Sadiegirl71 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Sadie and I*


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

W


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Me and two of my babies


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I am such a loser...lol! C:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha I tried......


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

My boy and my girl  ( and her ball)


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

It is only the biggest game of the year, GO TIGERS


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

HappysMom said:


> It is only the biggest game of the year, GO TIGERS



Your Tigers are giving the Tide a run for their money right now (it's halftime). We're pulling for you!


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> Your Tigers are giving the Tide a run for their money right now (it's halftime). We're pulling for you!



Oh no, we aren't Auburn fans! We're Clemson fans and we won! We hop Auburn loses ?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Lobo dog said:


> Haha I tried......


Hahahaha too cute


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

HappysMom said:


> Oh no, we aren't Auburn fans! We're Clemson fans and we won! We hop Auburn loses ?


ah! Well, Auburn lost, so there's that, LOL.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> ah! Well, Auburn lost, so there's that, LOL.



Whoot whoot! I see you're from Okie, my parents just moved right outside of Edmond in Guthrie!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone's picture's are great! 

Here's the hubby, me and Dixie


----------

